# Tap & Die sizes?



## Rolli (Mar 2, 2014)

I've searched for Heritage and Bock feed housing taps - 6.4mm X 0.5mm and 6.4mm x 0.6mm to no avail.

Also 8.4 x 0.75 and 7.9 x 0.6mm for other types of housings. 

Amazon etc and specialist suppliers only seem to stock even sizes.
Does anyone know of a good supplier (preferably in Europe/GB) of the above odd sizes?
Regards,
Rolli


----------



## mredburn (Mar 2, 2014)

I just did a request for the heritance tap and dies and they are scarce. I managed to find a set but put an ad in the wants and deals part of the marketplace forum. Is the 7.9 x6  and 6.4 x .6 for Bock size 6? 

I do have 6.5 x.5 tap and die sets on my website.  I use them rather than the 6.4 they work better.  classicnib.com has the Bock taps.


----------



## Rolli (Mar 2, 2014)

*taps & dies*

Thanks for the speedy reply.
I'm just planning ahead - have not made a kitless fountain pen yet. 

The 6.4 x 0.6 is for the Bock #5 
The 7.9 x 0.6 is for the Bock #6

Maybe I should stick with European/German Jowo feeds? 

These use 6.5mm and 7.5mm x 0.5 taps.
Regards,
Rolli
Wood Made Pens


----------



## mredburn (Mar 2, 2014)

I also have both Taps for the Jowo on my site if you cant find them elsewhere.


----------



## david44 (Mar 2, 2014)

Try Starbond Europa in Germany. They sell Bock and Schmidt. Site is in German but your browser should offer translate. Paying is the only problem - they don't yet take cards so it's a bank transfer. The service is excellent. I have just bought some gear from them - now I need to get back in the shed - trying to recover from a knee replacement keeping me away from my toys!


----------



## Rolli (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks gents.
mredburn, I'll take up our offer if I can't find anything locally.

Much appreciated. 
Rolli


----------

